# BT2 in blanchardstown - where the mens clothes at?



## paddyodoors (29 Sep 2006)

Anyone go to the Blanchardstown shopping centre that knows why BT2 got rid of thier mens section?

I actually thought it was worthwhile going to the centre as this gave a bit of choice in mens clothing other than river Island or Next own brand stuff.....


----------



## momomo (29 Sep 2006)

yea they got rid of it weeks ago, my bf used to buy so much in there, they replaced the section with over expensive childrens burberry and ralph lauren.


----------



## Cahir (29 Sep 2006)

They got rid of the shoe section too so I'm not happy.


----------



## bmclough (29 Sep 2006)

I spent a lot there too, guess it is another reason to avoid Blanchardstown SC.


----------



## momomo (29 Sep 2006)

silly isnt it. now have we to go to the stuck up bt2 on graffton st, for menswear, i dont even think the stuff is as nice.


----------



## bacchus (29 Sep 2006)

momomo said:


> yea they got rid of it weeks ago, my bf used to buy so much in there, they replaced the section with over expensive childrens burberry and ralph lauren..


 
They simply replaced the over expensive mems burberry and ralph lauren
with over expensive childrens burberry and ralph lauren....


----------



## paddyodoors (29 Sep 2006)

bacchus said:


> They simply replaced the over expensive mems burberry and ralph lauren
> with over expensive childrens burberry and ralph lauren....


 

Suppose i'd better go and get myself a couple of kids then


----------



## Bamhan (29 Sep 2006)

I was in Blanchardstown for the first time during the summer and thought it was the most run down, dirty, and out dated shopping centre I had seen in a long long time.
With all the options for shopping in Dublin why would anyone willingly shop in Blanchardstown?
Horrible place.


----------



## tallpaul (29 Sep 2006)

Bamhan said:


> I was in Blanchardstown for the first time during the summer and thought it was the most run down, dirty, and out dated shopping centre I had seen in a long long time.
> With all the options for shopping in Dublin why would anyone willingly shop in Blanchardstown?
> Horrible place.


 
Add in the appalling road infrastructure surrounding the place. A kip I never bother to visit...


----------



## Ron Burgundy (29 Sep 2006)

tallpaul said:


> Add in the appalling road infrastructure surrounding the place. A kip I never bother to visit...


 
not sticking up for the place, but is the square really any better ????


----------



## Cahir (29 Sep 2006)

Its got much better shops than the Pavillions though.


----------



## bacchus (29 Sep 2006)

tallpaul said:


> A kip I never bother to visit...


 
How do you know it's a kip if you have never been there?


----------



## paddyodoors (29 Sep 2006)

tallpaul said:


> Add in the appalling road infrastructure surrounding the place. A kip I never bother to visit...


 
It looks as though they are widening the road around one side of the centre - which would make a big difference - they have the space to do this on all sides, seems obvious to do, because currently the one way system they try to enforce is just madness.

They are also building up one of the carparks so there will be more parking, and still enlarging the actual centre - which will allow for yet more shops

I live locally, although I would still drive, I think it is quite handy and its hardly a kip. I would never go to the pavillions, liffey valley or the square as they are smaller and if I had to travel would just go to town - although Dundrum SC is worth the trip.


----------



## tallpaul (29 Sep 2006)

bacchus said:


> How do you know it's a kip if you have never been there?



Of course I've been there...


----------

